# Fatigue/heart palpitations same time everyday?



## KtWalters (Mar 22, 2013)

This has been happening to me for the past month, and I was wondering if it happens to anyone else. Around 2-3 in the afternoon and around 7-9 at night I get extremely fatigued and my heart starts beating crazy fast. I don't know what causes it. It's only started recently, and it happens every day when I'm not even thinking about it. I get so dizzy and I feel like I have to lay down because my muscles get so weak. I'm only 19 years old, and I have IBS really bad that started about a year ago. Maybe this happens because my body is starting to digest at those times of the day and takes all of the energy out of me? I have no idea, but its really scary. It's almost at the point where I don't want to go out because when this happens I feel like I'll faint. I literally HAVE to sit down or I can't function well at all. I'm going to call the doctor, but I was just wondering if this is familiar to anyone else? I get panic attacks, but this seems more caused by my IBS and the energy it is taking to digest. I hate it. Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a normal drop in energy/alertness in the afternoon after lunch (which happens no matter when you eat lunch and happens even when you don't eat lunch), but I don't know why it sets off a heart rhythm issue, and that doesn't explain the evening issue.

Definitely contact the doctor there are things they can do to make your heart stay in rhythm, and when it goes off that tends to be fatiguing.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I have those palpitations as well. My doctor told me it was normal. That since I was so tired I was more aware of my body. She said the heart regularly skips a beat, it's just that we don't feel it doing it all the time. At least in my case.


----------

